# Problem mitm Internet!



## D@rK M@sTeR (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
als ich mein pc neugestartet hab, kam die nachricht das ne .dll fehlt und ich jetz nich mehr ins i-net kann. 2 tage zuvor hab ich zum glück mit norton ghost 03 meine ganze platte auf dvd gebrannt ^^
also und jetz meine frage: wie ersetzte ich das jetzt?
erst die platte formatieren und dann die dvds einlegen und neu drüber ziehen? oder einfach mit norton ghost system wiederherstellen ohne zu formatieren?


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich kenne zwar Norton Ghost 2003 nicht, aber ähnliche Programme. Du solltest dein Programm mal öffnen und irgendwo solltest du dann Links wie "Festplatte/Daten wiederherstellen" oder Ähnliches finden. Das klickst du dann an, und dann wird dir genau beschrieben, was zu tun ist.
(Auf keinen Fall Festplatte formatieren, das ist nicht nötig!)

(Noch eine kleiner Tipp von mir, ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber du solltest dich an die Netiquette halten (Groß- und Kleinschreibung und so).)


----------

